# Fold and Sew Quilt Blocks - Genius!



## Ellemck

This video shows a cool technique.





Elle


----------



## Alimac

Brilliant idea and looks great.


----------



## bwtyer

Some great ideas in that video- especially when working with kids who are learning - glad you posted!


----------



## May

I took a look and it is Genius!!
Thank you...



Ellemck said:


> This video shows a cool technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elle


----------



## jomacoy

Neat! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chickkie

some quick neat ideas there, thank you for posting it


----------



## Jean Large

This is such a fantastic ideal. Where was this lady 20 years ago when I was making babies quilts for my soon to be twin grandsons?


----------



## heatherb

Video was good x thanks


----------



## cathy47

OH my gosh!!!! another scrap quilt...putting down the knitting and going to machine again...thanks..this make a quick gift.. :thumbup:


----------



## mama879

How cool is that. I love it. Easy peasy... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eggplantlady

Interesting, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mathwizard

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Windbeam

Wow, great idea.


----------



## lil rayma

Wow. Great idea. Thanks for posting.


----------



## grandmasbudy

Now that's interesting ! Thanks so much for sharing. It's time to get in the sewing room.


----------



## Greeneyedleo49

Thanks for sharing!! Will definitely try it!


----------



## Marge St Pete

How cool it that !!!!


----------



## Nanknit

Wow!!! I'm going to give this a go. What a great idea. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Ronie

That is a great video! I watched the advertisement too.. I love pin wheels  This makes me want to make a quilt now


----------



## albie

just saw this on 

just saw this on 'Sew Easy' which is on CREATE on our channels in Chicopee. just wish i could drag out my machine 
to stay open for an extended time. live in a trailer and can't leave the machine out. am going to show it to my cousin who makes the most georgeous quilts. maybe she will take pity on me and make one for me if i buy the material. i can sew but never get my seams to match. am to impatient.


----------



## MrsMurdog

I have never made a quilt. But now, I think I may have to!


----------



## Lady Kaira

Oh thank you for that! I do star quilts now and then and my mind is racing


----------



## lori2637

Awesome, thanks for posting


----------



## chickkie

I went to a quilting class in AZ where the material was placed wrong side up on a gridded interfacing and then sewn with a 1/4" seam. Then you turned the material so the right side was facing you and topstitched it.


----------



## TFurlo

Thank you for posting this! I am a beginner quilter and sometimes all the cutting is frustrating. I'm putting this on my list to try!


----------



## maryjaye

I love these ideas!


----------



## rosemarya

Thank you so much for posting that link. What a great idea!


----------



## Montana Gramma

Thank you so much for this post! I am going to try it right away!


----------



## KnittingNut

Fabulous technique. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## martyr

Really interesting and make sou want to jump in and try it out. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## laceandbits

TFurlo said:


> Thank you for posting this! I am a beginner quilter and sometimes all the cutting is frustrating. I'm putting this on my list to try!


What she doesn't emphasise is that for the square in square you need to make sure the small one is place very centrally and accurately. Or, if you have trouble with this deliberately place askew and off centre and just make sure you fold right along the edge of the inner one; do each one differently and you'll have crazy squares.

Good ideas and very interesting but I think I'm too mean to waste all that hidden fabric :?


----------



## peanutpatty

Bookmarked. Thank you!!


----------



## dkinnevey

Thank you. That is amazing. Uses a little more fabric but looks so easy.


----------



## Janeway

Thanks.


----------



## DotS

Thanks so much for the link. I have made easy pillow cases for charity through a you tube video ---- soooo easy .
DotS


----------



## gjz

It is a cool technique! Thanks for sharing.


----------

